
Microsoft Surface Book - SoapSeller
http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en-us/devices/surface-book
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10339388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10339388).

